# 

## oterexina

.      ,      .  ,    .      -  .           .            , ,     ,       .            ,   . 
!!!     (   ),        " ,     ??!!" "   ,   " "      ".  !!!       .  . 
        ??!!

----------


## Roman31

( 3     )   ,    . ( 88  176  ).

----------


## oterexina

,      !      -  , .      : " ,   ......"   , ,             (    ,   ).

----------


## .

(    ),    . 
  ,

----------


## oterexina

,     ... 
 ,     ,   ,           (   ).    ,     .

----------


## .

. 
  ,      ?   ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

,        .   :yes:

----------


## oterexina

:Smilie:  ,  .     ,       ,  ,  -,      ,     ,        -            .

----------


## oterexina

> . 
>   ,      ?   ?


30 000   .  3-   ,      ,  4-     , ,      .   3-  4-    .       .    .

----------


## oterexina

.   20.01,   05.05,    17.05 -         . 
   ,   :    169  -   -,             .

----------


## Roman31

,              .

----------


## oterexina

,    . 196    ,        -,    -  ,     ,   .   ,             .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

.        ,   . 

  ,    ,        . 169.
   .
,   -,          ,   (, ),  ,   (, ),  ,  ,       ,  ,           .

----------


## oterexina

,  :
       .      :
1.  . 169  ,      ,     ,      (      -    ).
2.      ,      11    ,   19 .      ,     .

         .    "" ":
1.      (..     )    .
2.           .
3.  , ,   (,   )       .

  .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

,    .    -             -    .      30 ,       .
    ,      .

----------


## SidWilson

,




> 2.      ,      11    ,   19 .      ,     .


 ?   ,     .




> 1.      (..     )    .
> 2.           .


    .   .      ,       (     ,        .  -       .

    -    .

----------


## 2508

-        . 176   ... 
    ""         -      
  .

----------


## oterexina

!
             () .

----------


## ˸

*oterexina*, ,  !

----------


## SidWilson

,              .         -      (          ,        )

----------


## tatianka2008

, 
, ,     :
    ,    2  2011  -  .          .     ,      :           .    ,     ? 
         ,      -      .     2      ,   3   -        . ,          (
  ,    ?

----------


## AZ 2

> -      .


     ?

----------


## tatianka2008

...

----------


## Andyko

,      ?

----------


## tatianka2008

3 
 ,   - ,  , . 
 -          :            ?

----------


## .

*tatianka2008*,          :Big Grin:

----------


## milanarzamas

:         2011.   , ..   10 000 .  ,     /     - .    13.05.2011.,     25.05.2011.
        ?

----------


## .

, . -    -    ,   .   ,

----------


## milanarzamas

,   -   , ,   ,  -.

----------


## .

*milanarzamas*,    . - **   5-     .     ,     ,    ,

----------


## milanarzamas

,   .         .       .     .   .  .      -  .  .     ..    .  :           .            .

----------


## .

.

----------


## milanarzamas

-   .   ( )     58800

----------

.     .      2  2010.       ,      .         1  2  2011.            ,     ,      .    -    12   .                 .      ,                 /   -?

----------


## tatianka2008

2 ,       :

1.   ,    ,            .      ,        .  ,     , ..    ,  . ,        ,         ...  ,    (  )   ?
2.         (-   )  ,      :        ( ???),   ,       .    ,     .   ,    ,  , (
3.          ,     .  ,  : -, -12, , ,       .     ...

 ,     :Confused:

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ,


    .    .   ,     .

      (  ),                ,                     .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

*

----------


## tatianka2008

> *


   ,    ,  31.08             ...  ,  .
  ,      ,   ,       )

----------


## 2508

> ...


 :yes: 
 ,   ,         "".   ,      ,     (      ).

----------


## SidWilson

> ,    ,  31.08             ...  ,  .
>   ,      ,   ,       )


 .    .    ,      .        .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ,


         .  99%    .

----------

> ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## tatianka2008

,      ,     ,      (      )...    :
 :Confused: 
 ,   .  . 172         ,     (

----------


## tatianka2008

> 


      )

----------

> ,


 ,     ,   ...

----------


## Andyko

*tatianka2008*, ,    , ?

----------


## tatianka2008

> ,     ,   ...


,  -

----------


## tatianka2008

> *tatianka2008*, ,    , ?


,    . 
 ,   ,    ,  ,    ?

    . --     ( ) . ,     (   )      ,    ,   ,       ,      ,    "           ",          . 

      ,     5        (  ),          -   .

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ,


  ,      




> . --

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ,      ,     ,      (      )...    :
> 
>  ,   .  . 172         ,     (


,    ,       ,       . 

    ,          . 




> ,    . 
>  ,   ,    ,  ,    ?


   :        !!!




> ,  -


       ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## tatianka2008

> ,


.       .    ,   ,

----------


## tatianka2008

> ,    ,       ,       . 
> 
>     ,          . 
> 
> 
>    :        !!!
> 
> 
>        ,     .


      .   ,          ,          .  ,    -     ,      .  ,  ,      (

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> .   ,          ,          .  ,    -     ,      .  ,  ,      (


         . 
 ,  200%        -  .

----------


## tatianka2008

> . 
>  ,  200%        -  .


, )
    .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> .


  ,   .  :yes:

----------

...

 ,     :Confused: [/QUOTE]

 ... ... 
     ? !
.S.   ,  ,    .

----------


## tatianka2008

> ...
> 
>  ,


 ... ... 
     ? !
.S.   ,  ,    .[/QUOTE]

 ,    .

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------


## tatianka2008

,                11.01.09  03-02-07/1-1.        :    ,   172  ,   .

                        .        15333/07  08.04.2008     ,     .. 88, 93             ,   . 1 . 172    ,  . 171  ,    -,      (, ). ,    ,  ,      ,        ,         .

                     ,               ,         . _ ,            . 126  ,  ,       ,     .  ,               . ,        ,                   ._

http://blogfiscal.ru/?p=1614 

,   .    -   -      . 
   ,         ,      .

----------


## Andyko

*tatianka2008*,

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

*tatianka2008*           .       .   :Wink: 
     ,          .

----------


## tatianka2008

> *tatianka2008*           .       .  
>      ,          .


  )

----------


## 1

,       (),    ,   3   ,           3  ?       ,

----------


## Andyko

> 3

----------


## Sveta glavbuh

.        2  2011.,    .          01.03.2011 30.06.11.-  ,       20.10.  ,  ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> .        2  2011.,    .          01.03.2011 30.06.11.-  ,       20.10.  ,  ?


  ,   .     .

----------


## tatianka2008

,
-    :
  ,     ()         . -    (         ).    ,    ,     .        .     -    . ,      ,      ...
      ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ?


  , .  .

----------


## tatianka2008

> , .  .


   .     ,       ,    ,    .   ,      2   ,        ,         !        !
       . ,    ,           ?     ?   ,     ,      -    :Frown:

----------


## ˸

> ,  ?


   ... 95%        ....  20.10

----------


## 2508

> ?   ,     ,      -


     .       15       .    ,   10         ,  .      . (   . 101 +176)
             -           .    .      ,         .
          (  ,   )           -     10  ,       .           .             .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ...             .


 .  (       )     ,    .     ,     -      .

,          .      .

----------


## tatianka2008

> .  (       )     ,    .     ,     -      .
> 
> ,          .      .


.   ,       ,   31        .        ,    . ,      ,    ,  ,        .      ,         !      ,    .   500 .      (

----------


## tatianka2008

> .       15       .    ,   10         ,  .      . (   . 101 +176)
>              -           .    .      ,         .
>           (  ,   )           -     10  ,       .           .             .


 !  ,

----------


## tatianka2008

> .       15       .    ,   10         ,  .      . (   . 101 +176)
>              -           .    .      ,         .
>           (  ,   )           -     10  ,       .           .             .


    .       (           ,    ,        ).          -   23.01.2007 N 08-7021/2006-2894   N 32-31997/2005-59/680-2006-4/136.
-  ,    ?

----------

> ,  -


     ...  :yes:

----------


## 2508

> -  ,    ?


   ,       ,  .171-172       .
      ,                     .         (. . 176 )

----------


## tatianka2008

> ...


  , , ,    ,      -  )

----------


## tatianka2008

> ,       ,  .171-172       .
>       ,                     .         (. . 176 )


   ,     ,     .        (   ).  ,      ,

----------

:

"         ,  "

----------


## tatianka2008

> :
> 
> "         ,  "


   !!

----------

.       18 .  (  3 )  19.        19.  ?    ?

----------


## 2508

> ?


,  .    3-            .

----------

> ,  .    3-            .


.      .    .          20 .     .

----------

[QUOTE=tatianka2008;53437933],    . 
 ,   ,    ,  ,    ?

    . --     ( ) . ,     (   )      ,    ,   ,       ,      ,    "           ",          . 

      ,     5        (  ),          -   .[/QUOT

        .        400    .              .   : "    ?"   ,              .    .     (),         .

----------

... 2   2    ...      .
  4 2011.    ...   ,  4-  800....    : .     10%,      18%,      ,   4   ...     ,     .                      86%  12  2011...          (     )     ....  ?   ,    ....23                      ..!!     ..

----------


## arktled

!  :  .          3  2009, 4  2009, 2  2010.     .  : /, , , , ,     (),      , ,    ,    ,  41 .  9  .  .  -    .         : -     ,    ..  .
  : (,    )
1)    ,    41     ,    , ..   - (  ). 
2) , 2,  41 ,          2009  2011 ()
  ,     88 ,     ,    ,   .          3 .. :OnFire:      "",       ,     ?

----------

> 2) , 2,  41 ,          2009  2011 ()
>   ,     88 ,     ,    ,   .          3 ..     "",       ,     ?


    ,    -  .     2 .      ?            .

----------


## arktled

!)
,  3   12 ..

----------

> !)
> ,  3   12 ..


 :Wow: ,  ,     .         :Wink:

----------

!
 3  11-     !
  ,   .
      .       .  ,       "". .  ""  ,           ,     .  ,          +   .
,      ,      .   , "   ,       ".       . ,  ,    , ..     .
   ?   -    ?
   ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

?  ,            .  ,  ,    . 
    .

 ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## Laurinia

:    ,       .     . ?

----------


## ..

> .


  -?



> ?


   .

----------


## Laurinia

:Frown:      ,   :"    20.01       08.02.   26.06   ."        . ..  ...

----------


## ..

1000 .

----------


## Laurinia



----------

> ,   :"    20.01       08.02.   26.06   ."        . ..  ...


 -    3      (.88  ). .. 08.05      .  26.06 ?

----------


## Laurinia

,    ...

----------


## Laurinia

:"           4        22,05,2012"     09,02,2012.    09,02  10,05,     1  -  1000.      26,06,2012.----     ?   ,     ,  "    ",    !??      ?    ,     =)

----------


## FM

> ?


     ...




> ,     ,  "    ",    !??


   ,      ..




> ?


   ,    ...

----------


## Holgert

!. , ,   ?.   . :  ,        2-  3-  2008 .       ,   4-  2008 ..        ,      . -         .        2-  3-  2008 . -   ?.    ,  ?.     ,  - ,   4- . 2008 ..   -      -      ,    .?

 .
(,   43)

----------


## svetlana2510

19 ,  7 , .. 31      .      ,     . ,      .      , ..      ,        ,       .   .             , ..      ,    .     3 ,      .          ,      2-  3- .     ""  ,       "" ..    3- ,        ,        .....  .       ,      ....         ,           .   ,     ...   )))           .  ,        180  (  ,     90 ), ..               .

----------


## AZ 2

*svetlana2510*,      ?

----------


## svetlana2510

1.         ?
2.   ,   4-       ( )    (  )      ,      ,     ,      ..       (   )....     ,   ?

----------


## AZ 2

- .       ,   ,     ,

----------


## svetlana2510

.   ,      .              ,  ,         ,         .         4.         (, ),     0       3    ,     0     ?                  ? .. 355000 . , 54000 . .            ?

----------


## AZ 2

.      .

----------


## svetlana2510

..   ,             ,        ,    ?

----------


## AZ 2

,       ,  .            .

----------

> ,    ?


0% ,     ?  .       .

----------

,          ,                ?       .

----------

.

----------


## svetlana2510

"% ,     ?  .       ."

   . .....     ,     ,      ,    2     ((((     (      ,  )))    ,    ,       .  ,   ,    ,     ,   , 50%  50%.     ( 4- ,     )

----------


## svetlana2510

,  ,  , ,  ,          .        ,      2  3-  ,   4-      ,   ,    .    ,      90   ,

----------


## AZ 2

-  ,     100%  .      ( 4  3 )   .

----------

> ,   ,    ,


.   .     .      ,       ,    ,      "  "   . , ,          (,              3   )

----------


## svetlana2510

,       ,        ,   ,    ,      .        4

----------

.
..         , /          .

----------


## 2508

?

----------


## svetlana2510

,      ,     ""   .     .      .     , , ..      ,                 .

----------

!
    ,     ?
,    ?      ,       -12   -  .                .    ?    :Frown:

----------

.      ,      .    ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> .      ,      .    ?


          .      -     ,  .

    ,      .      ,    .       ,     .

----------

*Bryansk Eagle*,  ,   .    ,         (          0,   ?).        "  ". 
 ,   ,      26 ,  10      ....        .

,                 ....     ,   :Smilie:    30  (    :Smilie: ),     500   :Smilie:   ,  :Smilie:

----------

!
, , .

20.04.12        .
       , ,  ()  .
 ( )   " " ("   ", "   "  ..)

      /    ?
       ?

.

----------

()  ?

----------

> ()  ?


  ( )     13.08.12  .

----------

,  !
     (   )   :
-     ,            . ,       10 ",     0%" (   ,  4  11 ).   .  ..     0%       .       "   "  ,   ,     ,         ,    -  ,    .     , ..          ,     **        .
   ,   ?    ?

       ,       .

----------

!          ,     -  ,,  2 ,         -     20,44,50,71...  -      ?  ?

----------


## Larisams

*tatianka2008*,            ?

----------


## Festiva

!

,      ,      . .    ,         )))

----------

*Festiva*,

----------

!                ,        .          .    100 000   .           .

----------


## 2

**,   ,       ,   ,   , ,    - .      ,   7       ,   3 -     .

----------


## teana1

.
 2 (     ), , ,      7   ?
    -  100 .
   ,   ",         .3 .. 25  149  "
.

----------


## 2

*teana1*,  7    ?       :Hmm:

----------

> **,   ,       ,   ,   , ,    - .      ,   7       ,   3 -     .


,

----------


## teana1

1010275      (, ),    ()     100   149 ,  3,  25

----------

.           ,     ?         .

----------

> .           ,     ?         .


           .      -    .
       .        .        .        .    ()                                    .           .           .     .        .

----------

,      3 . 2014.  200   210.    , .             210 .  ,  2 .    , , , .  ,   ,    .     ,              .     .  ,    ,      .  3      .   ?    ?  ,   , ,            ,       ,       .         ?

----------

- .  -  .             .  ,    ,   ,      .    -   -          .  , .

----------

,                ?
    4-   .    .    .

----------

,          .,       ,      ..       .      (   )    (   )          ,     .       ?      .    ,         ,   :  ,  .,      ,         ?    .

----------


## .

> .


   ?

----------

> ?


 ()  .

----------


## .

.          ,

----------

> .          ,


    ?

----------


## .

,      ?     ?

----------

> ,      ?     ?


    ,  . .   ,  .    ,  , ,  ...     .

----------


## DERS

2014 . ,       -     ,    .      - .    ,     (   )      (    ).    .  2014 .   ,          .   2014 .    .
     ,      .          2014 .?      .

----------


## 80

!           ((( +      , .    .  ( , )    ,   /   -  .   ,             ,   .    ,       ,   ,  62, 43 ,   ,  -12  ,   ...      -         ?     ?  .

----------


## Missstery

!    .
   30 .            ,               (  )?    ?

----------


## 789

,  .     . .     ,    .    .
.   13.  . 
   .  100.
      87.

----------


## yante

12015 -      100,        92.   100    ,  - ,    " ",    8     =18.
     / " ,    ",  ,    ,   +,            +   "   ,     ,      ,     -",  ,  "       =18,    ".
  ,       ,  , "      ",   ,     =1,      .    "  ?",   "    ".     ,       =18?

----------


## vika2001

,  !  .     (, 2- . 2015 ).
 ,       .        0%.
..    .  ,          . :Frown: 
 :Frown:

----------


## Romanov Group



----------

